

Swirl Turns Washing Clothes Into a Game  - georgecmu
http://www.fastcompany.com/blog/ariel-schwartz/sustainability/swirl-turns-washing-clothes-game

======
Luc
Estimate the sphere to have a diameter of 50 cm. The volume is then (4/3) * pi
* (25) ^ 3 = 65 450 cubic cm. One cubic cm of water weighs 1 gram. At one
third full of water and clothes, the ball will weigh well over 20 kg -
probably more like 30 kg if we include the weight of the plastic.

Yeah, let's see YOUR kids kick that around for fun, German designer
wunderkinder...

------
chanux
It would be good to have an exercise machine that washes clothes too.

------
mhb
Ouch. My knees!

